
“Smart Dust”: Tiny Computers That Pull Power from the Air - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/here-comes-smart-dust-the-tiny-computers-that-pull-power-from-the-air-1541689224
======
bookofjoe
"Prey" (2002):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prey_(novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prey_\(novel\))

------
bookofjoe
Smart Dust:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smartdust](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smartdust)

